# Sticky  The 5 day heat



## StaceyRosado

The estrous cycle is regulated by hormones. The normal pattern shows a follicle developing on the ovary and producing estrogen. Follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) and Luteinizing hormone (LH) are produced by the pituitary gland. These two hormones help mature the follicle and cause it to rupture. A corpus leteum (c.l.) develops in the bed of the ruptured follicle and produces progesterone which prepares the uterus for pregnancy. If conception has not occurred, the uterus will produce a prostaglandin which causes regression of the c.l. and will then allow the next cycle to take place. If conception has occurred, the prostaglandin will not be produced and the c.l. will persist and help maintain the pregnancy. Goats require c.l. for the entire length of the pregnancy.

Occasionally the planned hormonal control will malfunction. A common occurrence is the â€œfive-day heat.â€ A doe will come into season and stand for the buck normally. We carefully enter the dates on the calendar and start planning for our babies in 5 months. But 5 days later, the doe is back in season and standing once again for the buck. He is happy and so is she, but what does this do to our 5 month plans? Apparently the follicle produced with the first heat did not rupture (ovulate). But since it was ripe, it took only a few days for the hormones to build back up and prepare for ovulation once again. The majority of does will ovulate at the five-day heat and you should adjust your calendar accordingly. There is almost no chance that she would have ovulated at the first heat.

Taken from Pygmy Goats Management and veterinary care by Lorrie Boldrick and Lydia Hale

This is true for all goats.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Stcaey, it might be good if someone could post some pics showing about the ligaments being gone. I know that helped me out ALOT! Just a suggestion.


----------



## alyssa_romine

I have found that on a website. It showed the ligs gone and present...I will have to find that site again but it shouldn't be too hard. I will post the info here.


----------



## susanne

the funny thing is that most goats don't read books :wink: i have a doe that is aways bred on the first heat cycle, comes back in heat, is bred again but is always kidding on the first breeding date. this is why it is so important to keep records from every doe


----------



## freetorun35

I have a doe that does the same...comes into heat..I put her in with the buck...5 days later she is in heat again. The first time she did this I put her back in with the buck again...but she kidded on day 146 from the first time she was in heat...the last two years I just put her in with the buck on the first heat...and not later...Last year she had triplet does...this year, she is due in 2 weeks, and VERY pregnant looking...So my goat must have forgotten to read that book as well


----------



## StaceyRosado

> The majority of does will ovulate at the five-day heat and you should adjust your calendar accordingly.


so your girl is just not in the majority - she doesn't like going with the crowd


----------



## KikoFaerie

*Ligamnet pics*

About 1/2 way down the page are some great pics for "ligament checking."

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## freetorun35

I have to say, I don't blame them for not going along with the crowd..I don't either :thumb:


----------



## nancy d

OK one of my FF's came into this 5 day heat after the buck was gone. He was here a good month & a half. I never saw any evidence of him covering her, she does not particularly look pg now....everyone due by next week or two. A few them look pg & one not too much but we shall see, they are always making a fool of me!


----------



## southernbelle59

Hi, I'm a newbee goat breeder. I use to breed horses and I'm finding out these goats are very different, lol. I have 2 Alpine yearlings 10 mos old. One of them gets in a strong heat, tail wagging etc, she was bred but acted like she came back in heat 12 days later but never saw her breed to the buck, she just butted heads with him alot. The strange thing about her is she seems to always have a white discharge. The other one never stays in hear more than 3 days and won't breed, just runs from the buck and is very shy and afraid of him. I'm getting discouraged because I've had this buck with the does (leased) over a month now and coming to the end of the breeding season. What do you think the constant discharge is?


----------



## CindyS

I had 2 does do that this fall, their mother also always had a 5 day heat, it does seem the 1st heat only lasts 8 to 12 hrs and the heat 5 days later lasts 2 to 3 days.


----------



## kanimiro

i agree with the first comment about that ... well done


----------



## jehouck8

I've never heard of this. Awesome info. I had a doe (heaven) go into heat put her in with the buck, then a week later went into heat again? If she took the first heat her day 150 is on the 15th of march, I'll post and let you all know what she does


----------

